# Cherry 8 Sided Bowl



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

This cherry 8 sided bowl was the first of several I turned a while back. Cherry and several coats of poly, I managed to give them all away except this one. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That is a pretty one, I love cherry, nice job. 

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Sweet!!


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice Mitch! And you _give_ them away!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice bowl Mitch.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Hamlin
Thanks Ken, in fact thank you twice, once for the reply and once more for the positive reply. Mitch


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Bernie
(Wink)


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

nzgeordie
Thanks my friend. Yes, that is what I do. I made myself a promise the first day that I started turning, if I ever learn to turn anything good enough to sell, I promise myself I will never be tempted into doing that. I've been down that road before making cabinets and furniture where people want something for nothing before and I won't do it again. If I told you how many of these I gave away in the last year you would think I am pulling your leg. I"m long retired so I turn a lot. End of speech. lol. Mitch


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Mitch, I think that for a lot of us that grew up in the school Wood Shop, found the lathe to be the most fun. That is what is so good about this forum, we all enjoy seeing what someone has created. You can see the skill and love in your creations. -Derek


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Fibertech
Well thank you Derek, that was nice of you to say. In school I remember I tried to make a baseball bat, and it turned out to be more like a scaled down reilroad tie. Never touched a lathe again till last year and love it now. I hope your a turner and we talk again about something you turned this time. Mitch


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Mitch, someday that will happen. I do most of my posting from work where I am now. Presently, I am building Norm's Router Table but I am incorporating my Rockler worktop which is quite similar to Norm's. My shop is in a 1 car garage so I have to move most of my tools outside to use them. Living north of Seattle, I also have to have favourable weather to spread out the machines. I do have a nice Shopsmith that I have turned a couple of items on. -Derek


----------

